# Freeware Faxserver Lösung gesucht



## aquila (6. November 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Microsoft fremden *Freeware Faxserver Lösung*. Das Programm soll auf einen Microsoft SBS 2003 Server laufen. 
Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich - schön wäre natürlich Fax-to-Mail und Mail-to-Fax....

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## aquila (10. November 2008)

Unglaublich, hat keiner einen Freeware- Tipp? 
Tja irgendwie werde ich auch nicht fündig! 

Bitte melden wenn jemand was hat!

DANKE!


----------



## silentfax (14. August 2011)

Ich stand vor einem ähnlichen Problem.
Ich habe verschiedene Fax Lösungen aus probiert, kostenfreie liefen bei mir immer nicht gut.
Ich habe dann einen extra Server angeschafft. Da reicht ein alter PC mit einer ISDN Karte. Bevorzugt mit einer AVM ISDN PCI 2.0 Karte(diese kann Faxe empfangen und senden), die AVM B1 PCI Karte würde auch gehen hier musst Du nur die AVM Treiber etwas anders ein binden an sich Funktioniert das ganze problem los.
Die AVM B1 Netzwerkkarte wäre sogar vor zu ziehen da Du hier kein neues Kernel Modul nach einem Update bauen musst.

Umgetzt habe ich das ganze dann via Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Support (also die Stabile Version) und Hylafax (die FaxSoftware) unter Linux.
Das Ergebnis ist eine Software die wirklich BOMBEN Stabil läuft.
Sprich sie nimmt ALLE Faxe an! Egal wieviel Seiten. Ich hatte seit dem keine Abbrüche oder Fehler mehr.
Also es gibt hier keine Kompatiblitätsprobleme! Auch wenn die Konfiguration etwas aufwendiger war. Ich saß mehrere Wochen/Monate an Testgeräten bis es gescheit lief. Daher habe ich dann die Videos eingestellt. Da viele andere Konfigurationsbeschreibungen im Web Fehler hatten, meist nicht 100% liefen.
Aktuell sind schon über 1000 Faxe eingegangen!
Faxe werden bei mir per E-Mail weiter geleitet, auch können Faxe je nach Kennung gleich an verschiedene Adressen weiter geleitet werden. Sprich wenn Anbieter XY regelmäßig Angebote sendet können diese gleich an den entsprechenden Anbieter im Hause weiter verteilt werden.
HylaFax hat hier wirklich sehr viele Möglichkeiten. Leider sind diese meist zu schlecht kommentiert.

Schau Dir mal hier alle meine die (6 Stück) Videos an:
http://www.youtube.com/user/ctaasDE#p/a/u/1/i4CqoDcQADY

Los gehts mit Teil 1 Postfix - also dem Mail-Transfer-Agent. Der die E-Mails annimmt und versendet. Hier hatte ich die meisten Probleme daher lieber damit anfangen!
So wie es hier gezeigt wird Funktioniert es bei 1&1 Super. Für andere Anbieter Googeln und Testen!

Teil 2 befasst sich dann mit dem reinen AVM ISDN Treiber. Falls Du z.B. eine AVM B1 Karte verwendest musst Du hier etwas abweichen. Die Installationsanleitung für die AVM B1 Karte findet man aber leicht im Netz.

Teil 3 beschreibt das einrichten der ISDN CAPI. Bei der AVM B1 brauchst du das glaube auch nicht tun.

Teil 4A. Jetzt wird es ernst. HylaFAX wird konfiguriert. Hier mal die Kommentare zum Video lesen! Im Video ist noch ein kleiner Fehler bzw. hatte ich bis heute 14.8.2011 noch keine Zeit ein neues Video zu drehen. Also einfach so vorgehen wie in den Kommentaren dann gibts auch keine Probleme!

Teil 4B befasst sich dann schon mit dem ersten versenden von Faxen.

Teil 5 zeigt dann den Aufbau der Faxverteilung eingehender Faxe an die Clients.

Faxe von Clients aus dem lokalen Netz können natürlich auch über den Faxserver Faxen.
Hierzu empfehle ich "HylafaxWinPrint" (http://www.hylafax.org/content/Desktop_Client_Software).
Die Lösung ist also Multi OS Tauglich!
Wie gesagt für mich Perfekt trotz Windows Umgebung.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.
Sollten Fragen zu der Lösung sein bitte über die Supportfunktion bei Youtube Antworten da ich hier wahrscheinlich nicht so bald wieder rein schauen werde!


----------

